

The #JMBG Movement in Bosnia-Herzegovina - dsego
http://politicsrespun.org/2013/06/bebolucija-the-jmbg-movement-in-bosnia-herzegovina/

======
dsego
JMBG is short for Unique Master Citizen Number
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unique_Master_Citizen_Number](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unique_Master_Citizen_Number)).

